# DNP reduces lifespan in a captive bird model



## Beti ona (Feb 16, 2021)

https://www.ergo-log.com/antioxidants-dnp.html


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S1532045620302441?via=ihub

Should we be alerted or scared?


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2021)

Both these articles use very biased language. No details about the studies? Sample size? They also have the birds taking the equivalent  of me taking 480mg of DNP from childhood. 

I have no doubt I’d have a 21% shorter life if I took that much DNP daily for life. Same as if I drank a 12 pack daily for life= early death. 

I’d like to see the full study.

I have no hesitations in proceeding with a 4 weeks run before summer. 

Nobody except Zilla stays on all year round and he’s banking on a shorter life so he doesn’t have to put up with the rest of us for so long




Beti ona said:


> https://www.ergo-log.com/antioxidants-dnp.html
> 
> 
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S1532045620302441?via=ihub
> ...


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 16, 2021)

Another interesting bird fact:

Some birds, such as vultures, will defecate on their legs in an effort to stay cool (regardless of DNP use)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urohidrosis


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 16, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> Another interesting bird fact:
> 
> Some birds, such as vultures, will defecate on their legs in an effort to stay cool (regardless of DNP use)
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urohidrosis



That's ironic because I shit on my legs whenever I'm on DNP and trust a fart... Damn DNP runs.


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Both these articles use very biased language. No details about the studies? Sample size? They also have the birds taking the equivalent  of me taking 480mg of DNP from childhood.
> 
> I have no doubt I’d have a 21% shorter life if I took that much DNP daily for life. Same as if I drank a 12 pack daily for life= early death.
> 
> ...



Isn't that always the way? Would be interesting to see them modify it to replicate actual user conditions. Of course, "no statistical change in life expectancy" wouldn't give them the headline they want.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

I too identify as a bird


----------



## dragon1952 (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a bird I hate....I have DNP.....hmmm :^ /


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 17, 2021)

Birds lay eggs. I have never seen a human lay eggs.

I have flown on an airplane though and I mean birds do fly. Gonna reconsider my DNP plans.


----------



## xyokoma (Feb 17, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Birds lay eggs. I have never seen a human lay eggs.
> 
> I have flown on an airplane though and I mean birds do fly. Gonna reconsider my DNP plans.



Women do, once a month to be technically correct .:32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Feb 17, 2021)

Paging Dr. Zilla.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 17, 2021)

Jin said:


> Paging Dr. Zilla.


Full paper: Long-term intake of the illegal diet pill DNP reduces lifespan in a captive bird model (uploaded exclusively for you guys, you're welcome)

This actually isn't news. The exact same group found the exact same results in the exact same bird species back in 2014. The results contradicted what was seen in mice, frogs, flies, and yeast. No data on humans because it's DNP and, if miraculously we were allowed to do human trials with it again, we shouldn't be wasting time & money on a retarded study design like this one. 

Why do zebra finches react differently to DNP vs other species? Possibly due to the reduced sensitivity of ROS to DNP. In other species, ROS (oxidative stress) goes down on DNP, in these birds it clearly doesn't. Which leads me to that clueless Ergo article that was linked.The title is right, the reasoning flawed. Antioxidants won't reduce the risk of a DNP cycle. But no "doping guru" thought they did anyway because they were aware of DNP *reducing* ROS and therefore makes the use of antioxidants completely pointless. You get an acute bump up in ROS post-DNP cycle, where you can make a case for the antioxidants, but that's it.

To answer the OP directly, no you shouldn't be alerted or scared. Unless you're a Zebra Finch with a long term addiction to DNP. In which case, seek help to overcome your demons brother.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you for uploading Zilla


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Doesn't it make you wonder who pays for these types of studies and what their motives are?


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 18, 2021)

Noobie2 said:


> Doesn't it make you wonder who pays for these types of studies and what their motives are?



Drs are paid off the same exact way politicians are...


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 18, 2021)

This was an excellent thread full of learning, maybe not about DNP, but about more important things.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 23, 2021)

For me, bottom line question on a "study" like this: Was it on mammals? No? Next...


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Feb 23, 2021)

Kraken said:


> For me, bottom line question on a "study" like this: Was it on mammals? No? Next...


Birds are literal freakin dinosaurs....


----------

